# fehlermeldung "ein anderes programm greift auf die datei zu"



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2008)

hey,
als ich den browser explorer geöffnet habe...erschien folgende fehlermeldung...

"ein anderes programm greift auf die datei zu"

hier noch mal ein screenshot http://i40.tinypic.com/148zlo4.jpg

bis jetzt kam die meldung einmal...

als ich wieder den browser explorer öffnente , um zu schauen ob diese fehlermeldung kommt...kam sie nicht noch einmal

was war das für eine fehlermeldung?
was soll ich tun?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: fehlermeldung "ein anderes programm greift auf die datei zu"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll ich tun?


Sofort  mit einen Virenscanner den PC überprüfen


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: fehlermeldung "ein anderes programm greift auf die datei zu"*

hab ich schon...aba während des scans gescah nichts besonderes

war diese fehlermeldung nun ein versehen .?
oder was war es dann?


----------



## Dropper (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: fehlermeldung "ein anderes programm greift auf die datei zu"*

Ein Virenscanner muss nicht unbedingt Alarm schlagen, du kannst trozdem infiziert sein.

RAT´s ( Trojaner ) injecten gerne solche Applikationen wie zB. in deinem Fall den Internet Explorer. Sie versuchen dadurch ohne Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen zu funktionieren.

Das Beste was du machen kannst ist deinen Hijack Log hier zu posten.

A-Squared HijackFree ist kostenlos und zeigt alle Aktiven Verbindungen zum Internet, Port und berechtigtkeit an.

Gehe da mal alles durch, sollte dir was merkwürdiges auffallen, google direkt dannach !

Oder wie gesagt, poste deine ganze log!

Kann durchaus Paranoia sein gerade, aber besser immer nachsehen statt am ende mit einem Trojaner infiziert zu sein


----------



## awsed (13 März 2009)

*AW: fehlermeldung "ein anderes programm greift auf die datei zu"*

mhm naja diese Fehlermeldung hab ich auch schon oft bekommen.., naja wie soll ichs sagen, andere Programme haben eben dieses Programm benutzt wie es dort steht... es muss nicht unbedingt ein Virus sein.


----------

